# [APORTE] Amplificador de 500w .... 32 años despues !!!!



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2012)

hola gente aqui les dejo mi granito de arena al foro.. esta es la deuda que tengo conmigo es el sueño de los 14  o 16 años . lo cual hoy vuelvo a recordar... me reencontre con mi libro hace unos meses y volvio el sueño de nuevo doy fe que funciona por el autor y porque  un amigo de la adolecencia armo unos cuantos años despues..... tenian el sonido de los sueños ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maravilloso !!!!!!!!!! .....tambien porque otros lo copiaron ...... y otros lo reformaron.... en fin funciona  ...... y !!!!! oooohhh...... casualidades de la vida !!!! es economico y vale mucho en la situacion economica que vivimos todos..... yo se que por ejemplo a fogonaso le va a gustar a andres cuenca., karapalida ., cacho ., dano ., rey julien.,sergiod ., dj draco., en fin un monton mas que los leo aqui y que sino los nombro no se enojen !!!!por fabor!!!! .... espero su comentario y aportes a mi projecto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2012)

Veamos...ahora lo descargo y lo vemos 

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## zopilote (Sep 15, 2012)

Tienes la labia de maravillasaudio, pero en fin el amplificador ya estaba posteado pero este esta mas completo, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2012)

Ese amplificador *no* era de 500W, entregaba *250W*.

Si bien fue en su momento un proyecto interesante, actualmente existen mejores métodos (Esquemas) como para conseguir esa potencia.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2012)

gracias gente y no soy maravillas audio tengo 49....... lo estoy armando en estereo  250 + 250 o sea 500w me regalaron las chapas ; carretes y alambre para construir los trafos (2) todo 0km


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2013)

Interesante ese mismo circuito fue publicado aca en Brasil en meados de la decada de 70 denominado "Boletim tecnico Ibrape" donde la "Ibrape" era una extenciõn de la "Siemens ".
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## charly2552 (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro. Llegue hasta aqui por el entusiasmo que usted amigo locodelafonola a manifestado en la presentacion de su proyecto. En efecto, treinta y pico de años despues!, yo tambien quisiera darme este gustito. Le ruego retome este hilo. Tengo las placas Aries y muchas preguntas que hacerle si se reanuda esta conversacion. Cosas como caracteristicas de la fuente y estabilidad a 4 ohms. Lo demas y no menos importante corre por mi cuenta: es una nostalgia hecha de Primera Vocacion, olor a soldadura de estaño y fiestas del estudiante. Vale?.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2013)

¿ Que tengo contra este proyecto ?, básicamente nada, solo que es un esquema anticuado.

Este diseño "Puente" fue pensado para conseguir una potencia alta para su momento con transistores de baja tensión, actualmente con transistores de mucho mas tensión no hace falta esta configuración para conseguir esta potencia o mas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

Lo proyecto proposto por Don locodelafonola teve su dias de reinado en la decada de 70 como tanbien tiveran las valvulas (tubos) en la decada de 60 o menos, haora la moda hoy en dia son los  transistores  tipo MosFet en amplificadores tipo clase "D" ( PWM) les sacan mucha potenzia con chicos circuitos y mui  bueno rendimento (Potenzia fornida X potenzia consumida). A titulo de "nostalgia" si es mui valido armar un tipo asi enbora mas pesado e volumoso anda bien , haora solo temos que tomar cuidado con los famosos transistores Chinos falsificados ( 2N3055 "toshiba") que no vale de nada y se estropeya mui ligero y facilmente . Voi buscar  en mi arquivos  un proyecto famoso aca en Brasil en la decada de 80 que es un amplificador de audio de buena qualidad enbasado en un 2N3055 clase "A" excitando por meo de un transformador ( el articulo contiene todos los datos de como armalo )dos 2N3055 en clase "B" alimentado con fuente simectrica y que puede fornir 100Wattios en 4 Ohmios con buena respuesta en frequencia y baja distorciõn.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Voi buscar  en mi arquivos  un proyecto famoso aca en Brasil en la decada de 80 que es un amplificador de audio de buena qualidad enbasado en un 2N3055 clase "A" excitando por meo de un transformador ( el articulo contiene todos los datos de como armalo )dos 2N3055 en clase "B" alimentado con fuente simectrica y que puede fornir 100Wattios en 4 Ohmios con buena respuesta en frequencia y baja distorciõn.


Daniel:
Revisá si se trata de este diseño, por que por lo que comentás, se parece al diseño de FAPESA de 100W.... y es de la misma época.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/378940/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Daniel:
> Revisá si se trata de este diseño, por que por lo que comentás, _*se parece al diseño de FAPESA de 100W....*_ y es de la misma época.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/378940/



Opino lo mismo. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 41172​
Si es ese el caso *NO* es un clase "A".
Si bien la etapa excitadora hasta el transformador *SI* trabaja en clase *"A"*


----------



## elgriego (Ago 24, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Daniel:
> Revisá si se trata de este diseño, por que por lo que comentás, se parece al diseño de FAPESA de 100W.... y es de la misma época.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/378940/



Hola colegas ,cuando yo era mas joven, ese diseño fapesa,era lo Mas!!! ,hoy es un diseño obsoleto,Pero acaso no pasa esto,,en la mayoria de las cosas que vivimos?

Saludos.

Pd en mis epocas de estudiante lo arme y hasta pase musica en clubes ,con dos placas de esas,que tiempos aquellos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si es ese el caso *NO* es un clase "A".
> Si bien la etapa excitadora hasta el transformador *SI* trabaja en clase *"A"*


Sip... logré discernir que Daniel habla de un ampli "basado en un 2N3055 trabajando en Clase A y excitando un trafo que mueve una pareja de 2N3055 en clase B"... y si eso no es el de Fapesa/Philips... le pasa "raspando" 



Si griego, era un ampli muy lindo! Tengo un amigo que armó un par de ellos y le puso vúmetros con el LM3915 (esto debe haber sido en 1981 ) y quedó una verdera maravilla. Yo intenté armarlo, pero los trafos que conseguí no tenían marcada la polaridad de los bobinados (ni yo herramientas para medirla ) y me comí varios 2N3055. En esa época andaba muy flojo de fondos, así que lo guardé para un mejor momento... y ya nunca más lo encontré


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Daniel:
> Revisá si se trata de este diseño, por que por lo que comentás, se parece al diseño de FAPESA de 100W.... y es de la misma época.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/378940/


Hola a todos, Carissimo Dr.Zoidberg es exactamiente ese lo proyecto que yo mencionaba. el foi publicado aca en Brasil por la revista "Eletronica Popular" en la decada de 80 con ricos detalhes de como armar y incluso resultados de testes tal como distorciõn , lineariedad, respuesta en frequencia y oscilogramas de los testes.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Opino lo mismo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41172​
> Si es ese el caso *NO* es un clase "A".
> Si bien la etapa excitadora hasta el transformador *SI* trabaja en clase *"A"*



Carissimo Don Fogonaso yo aclarei se tratar de un proyecto con el excitador uno 2N3055 andando en clase"A" y excitando por intermedio de un transformador dos 2N3055 andando en clase "B" alimentados con fonte simectrica conforme  lo articulo original que possuo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johnsamuel (Ago 24, 2013)

hola Daniel Lopes, seria bueno que postearas este amplificador version brasileña que mencionas con todos sus detalles de armado , desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 25, 2013)

johnsamuel dijo:


> hola Daniel Lopes, seria bueno que postearas este amplificador version brasileña que mencionas con todos sus detalles de armado , desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos.!!


Voi buscar si, dame un poco de tienpo para localizar el ,escanear y subir.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca los escaners de lo articulo que yo aclarei tener en manos, desafortunadamiente haora solo tenemos la parte 1, continuo buscando la parte 2 y asi que encontrar subo aca.
Espero que aprecien ,
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johnsamuel (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por el aporte de la parte 1, interesante la explicacion del principio de funcionamiento del amplificador, espero con ansias la parte 2, para compararlo con el de FAPESA.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2013)

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por el aporte de la parte 1, interesante la explicacion del principio de funcionamiento del amplificador, espero con ansias la parte 2, para compararlo con el de FAPESA.


Caro Johnsamuel yo conpreendo perfectamiente tu anseios y voi buscar en mis arquivos por la parte 2, desafortunadamiente yo soi una persona demasiadamiente desorganizado y levo algun tienpo tentando localizar cosas por conta desa desorganizaciõn generalizada agregada a 37 años de basura electronica acumulada en mi casa , jajajajajajajajaja ( é serio o que aclaro aca).Bueno sigo buscando y asseguro no tener orbidado de los conpañeros .
!fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2013)

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por el aporte de la parte 1, interesante la explicacion del principio de funcionamiento del amplificador, espero con ansias la parte 2, para compararlo con el de FAPESA.


Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, como promesia es deuda finalmiente yo logrei localizar la segunda parte de lo articulo "power 200W" 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena apreciaciõn!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johnsamuel (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola, compañero Daniel Lopes, estuve leyendo despues de mucho tiempo esta importante informacion, y me doy cuenta que falta la ultima parte, podrias postearlo si lo tiene en su valiosisima biblioteca, nos sera de gran ayuda a todos los que nos gusta los amplificadores "vintage", desde ya muchas gracias por este gran aporte.

Saludos!!.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 1, 2014)

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola, compañero Daniel Lopes, estuve leyendo despues de mucho tiempo esta importante informacion, y me doy cuenta que falta la ultima parte, podrias postearlo si lo tiene en su valiosisima biblioteca, nos sera de gran ayuda a todos los que nos gusta los amplificadores "vintage", desde ya muchas gracias por este gran aporte.
> 
> Saludos!!.


OK ! , Muchas gracias por ese alerta , voi buscar por aca lo que me pides y subo con mucho gusto .
Dame un poco de tienpo para lograr eso.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

